# Kelton ER Collet Handles



## BarbS

Thanks for the review, Barbara. Someday when I need to replace tools, it's nice to know what others find useful.


----------



## BarbaraGill

Barb, I spent about 45 min. taking the wood handles off my tools, even the ones I made. I love these handles.


----------

